# FS: One Brand New 75 Gallon Tank



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I have one brand new 75 gallon Marineland Perfecto tank. It is still in the cardboard. I am asking exactly what I paid for it at IPU's (formerly Big Al's) boxing day sale. $125 each. Firm


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Are the tanks trimmedi black or cherry or brown...


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Tanks are trimmed in black
Dimensions are 48 x 18 x 21

One sold, so one left


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Sale pending on second tank, 
Purchaser working on bosses(wife) ok.
Lol, good luck


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Second tank still available,
His wife nixed the deal!
Oh well


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Second tank sold, pending pick up over next couple of days.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Both are sold


----------

